

Ask HN:Which paid web/mobile applications you use the most? - anujkk

If you are using any paid mobile/web apps, which one is your favorite and why?<p>You can also tell about other paid apps you use.
======
byoung2
Tasker, on Android ($6 or so). It lets you create complex rules, using any
system or environment variables, and use them to trigger various actions. One
rule I have set up is when my phone is within 500 feet of the GPS coordinates
of my office and it is plugged in, turn the screen to 100% brightness, never
let the screen sleep, and set the ringer to vibrate. Another is when my phone
is connected to a known hotspot disable GPS and 3G/4G to save batteries.

~~~
anujkk
That's one nice app.

------
daniel_solano
For my contracting work, I use Toggl to keep track of time. I primarily use
their web interface, though they also produce desktop and mobile apps. Last
time I looked at the Linux desktop app, it was lacking.

------
trafficlight
I've only bought one Android app in almost two years of owning one. It was an
app to track bowling scores and statistics. I just haven't been compelled to
buy anything else.

------
cifani
invasion app. I like it a lot for UX stuff, you can quickly build
wireframes/prototypes. I feel it is a Well designed app itself and has good
interface in the backend.

